# Female officer attacked, OIS video



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

San Bernardino County Sheriffs Dept in CA. Female officer is attacked and gun taken away.

Tactical Shit on Instagram: "Bad guy beats female officer, takes her gun and shoots at her as she runs away just as the calvery comes around the corner. Yes the&#8230;"


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Found a story including the same video. Much information missing, but it's from this morning apparently.

San Bernardino County sheriff's deputy injured after struggle for her gun; suspect shot - San Bernardino Sun


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Crazy situation. I wonder why she was at a call by herself? Maybe they had dispatched more than one officer and she was just the first to arrive?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

From what we can see in the video, I give her a lot of credit for fighting him off the best she could, especially as he was punching her in the face. She never gave up, which is crucial in situations like this. Kudos to her for that.

However, this is exactly why _unless absolutely necessary_, a lone officer, _whenever possible_, should try to wait for at least one other officer to arrive at scene. There's always at least one gun at every radio call. If it gets taken away from the officer like in this situation, standby...


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

LA Copper said:


> From what we can see in the video, I give her a lot of credit for fighting him off the best she could, especially as he was punching her in the face. She never gave up, which is crucial in situations like this. Kudos to her for that.
> 
> However, this is exactly why _unless absolutely necessary_, a lone officer, _whenever possible_, should try to wait for at least one other officer to arrive at scene. There's always at least one gun at every radio call. If it gets taken away from the officer like in this situation, standby...


Agreed, She is lucky her backup was literally seconds away.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

LA Copper said:


> There's always at least one gun at every radio call. ...


Have heard this at in-service before although don't think it gets mentioned enough.

Glad that deputy is going to be okay.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

We need more info before we start to get too deep in MMQB. 

I will say seeing the asshole.. I mean suspected perpetrator go down in a hail of bullets was a nice ending.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

RodneyFarva said:


> We need more info before we start to get too deep in MMQB.
> 
> I will say seeing the asshole.. I mean suspected perpetrator go down in a hail of bullets was a nice ending.


But sadly survived ( if I read the article correct ? )


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Great ending.......screw the bad guy! I’m going back to read the post on “minor theft, destruction of property”


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

HE will be forgiven and his family will sue that less lethal force wasn't employed because he: A) Had mental Health issues and the cops should have known that; B) Had a family and was the father of several young children; C) Had just started turning his life around and was planning to attend Yale in the coming weeks; D) Didn't MEAN to hurt anyone and if they just TALKED to him, he would have surrendered; E) COULD have simply been 'winged' instead of killed; F) Had been abused by women and was simply reacting to a female authority figure; G) Had been harassed by law enforcement so often that he simply snapped at the thought of being FI'd again.

The family, regardless of their actual relationship with him, will be suing for $20 Million and demanding an apology.
It's EVERYONE ELSE'S FAULT!

Thank GOD she's OK and I hope she can recover fully and put this behind her for a full and satisfying career.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Jim!
As usual, you're right from A-G on this one............Phukkin City Cops overreacting to a provoked person, without employing de-escalting hugs first!


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

If that gun comes out and someone is going for it, that’s the last stop on the bus route. 
I’m glad she’s okay, I saw this on TV today, the kid took 2-3 seconds long to let a round fly, I think that’s what saved her.. thank god she’s okay. Holy shit.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Kilvinsky said:


> HE will be forgiven and his family will sue that less lethal force wasn't employed because he: A) Had mental Health issues and the cops should have known that; B) Had a family and was the father of several young children; C) Had just started turning his life around and was planning to attend Yale in the coming weeks; D) Didn't MEAN to hurt anyone and if they just TALKED to him, he would have surrendered; E) COULD have simply been 'winged' instead of killed; F) Had been abused by women and was simply reacting to a female authority figure; G) Had been harassed by law enforcement so often that he simply snapped at the thought of being FI'd again.
> 
> The family, regardless of their actual relationship with him, will be suing for $20 Million and demanding an apology.
> It's EVERYONE ELSE'S FAULT!
> ...


You forgot Aspiring Rapper.


----------

